# Posar fil a l'agulla



## Xerinola

Hola a tothom,
No em ve al cap com traduir al castellà l'expressió "Posar fil a l'agulla".

*Del Diccionari de la llengüa catalana: **posar fil a l'agulla* _fig Iniciar una actuació, començar una obra._ 

El context és un email que vull enviar a un client per dir-li que espero un document (que fa temps que m'ha d'enviar) per fer-li el pressupost. 
I li vull escriure: Estem a l'espera d'aquest document per posar fil a l'agulla al tema.

Sempre puc posar: "estamos a la espera de este documento para empezar a trabajar", o alguna cosa així però m'agradaria trobar una frase feta...

Moltes gràcies amics!
X:


----------



## chics

_Para ponerme manos a la obra_ et va prou bé?
Uhm... segur que n'hi ha de més bones.


----------



## Xerinola

Ah! Doncs no em sembla gens malament! I no hi havia caigut!
Moltes gràcies Chics.
Salutacions,
X:


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

M´agrada molt la opció de la Chics. També podriem dir, "para ponernos con ello".

Salut.

Ant


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Que et sembla: ...para echarle un vistazo, o un primer vistazo.


----------



## NoOrK

Manos a la obra


----------



## chics

També _para arrancar motores_...


----------



## Xerinola

Ei! Moltes gràcies a tots per les vostres aportacions, crec que em quedo amb "Manos a la obra".

Una abraçada a tots,
X:


----------

